

A letter to Kevin Rose about how to save digg.com - blhack
http://newslily.com/blogs/103

======
seiji
The green bar diagrams are great. It sums up why so many sites make me feel
uneasy. If a site treats you as ad viewing cattle, their design is 80% junk
(ads, inward facing "related" articles) and 20% content (see: digg, huffpo,
tc, other "just a blog" things). If the site treats you as something worth
while, you get content front-and-center with navigation and other help out of
the way, but still nearby.

Each week I become more tempted to have every site I visit filtered by default
through Arc90 Readability / Safari Reader.

~~~
blhack
I'm glad you liked it :). I hate it when I see a blog ro something and it's
just a teeny tiny little bit of relevant text surrounded by a bunch of cruft.

The worst thing is that a lot of times this cruft isn't even ads, it's just
_other_ things for the site (or a picture of the author or something).

------
konad
Kevin Rose isn't CEO any more

